# Is there anyone know this Colnago steel frame



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

This frame I found from GuangZhou in China.
the boss told me this frame's class is higher than Master,the price is also higher than Master,it's about 1.5 times high.
But the boss does not know the exactly style,and I never saw this kind of this Colnago,
The boss confirm this frame was made by 2003. and it's seem for an professional event.
So,is there any one could tell me some details of this frame?
thanks in advance.


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*pic*

pics pls see the link
http://www.bluebike.cn/prodshow.asp?ProdId=NO694


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

raobing said:


> pics pls see the link
> http://www.bluebike.cn/prodshow.asp?ProdId=NO694


Looks like a MXL w/ steel fork to me...


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

That looks like a Master X-light and Precisa Steel fork. The paint job resembles the 2004 LX24 paint scheme


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*careful*

I have a friend in the Secret Service stationed in Guam. He mostly deals with counterfeit money and products. he says there are and have been fake Nags coming out of china for quite some time. he actually wound up with one in a confiscation. had the mapei scheme if I remember correctly and looked quite genuine


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't doubt that for a second. In the vintage BMX world, there have been many sightings and some unhappy bidders on some SE P.K. Rippers and SE Landing Gear fork copies pawned off as originals are more prevelant than the real thing.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I have a friend in the Secret Service stationed in Guam. He mostly deals with counterfeit money and products. he says there are and have been fake Nags coming out of china for quite some time. he actually wound up with one in a confiscation. had the mapei scheme if I remember correctly and looked quite genuine


I'm doubting they would have bothered with all the chrome and the gilco fluted tubing though for a fake. it looks genuine from the pix...if it's a fake it's a convincing one. the lugs also have the colnago club in them as they should. a faker probably wouldn't bother with that kind of detail. can't see the BB shell, but it should have a club cutout on it as well. Looks like a MXL to me.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

One of my college buddies got his internship working for a toy manufacturer. At the time, they had created an electonic Teddy bear which was somewhat interactive. 

They had focus groups and marketing research to determine ideal colors, clothing, accessories etc.

Two months before its launch, they discovered identical copies of this bear coming out of a factory in Taiwan. It had the same selection of clothing and accessories and was released for sale in the orient ahead of the projected launch date here in the United States. 

The level of industrial espionage in something as innocent as the toy industry was surprising. But something as easily manufactured as an already available bike frame I would assume would be just as easy to counterfeit.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well aware*



brewster said:


> I don't doubt that for a second. In the vintage BMX world, there have been many sightings and some unhappy bidders on some SE P.K. Rippers and SE Landing Gear fork copies pawned off as originals are more prevelant than the real thing.


guy I work with is big time OSBMX. He sold a faux set of LG Forks as 'faux' and guy resold them as real. what a [email protected]@rd. you should see his collection of OSBMX's though schweeet! though he sold the 26" OMFlyer I was lusting after.


----------

